# Cummins industrial 14” woodworking bandsaw



## RDH79 (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a CUMMINS INDUSTRIAL 14” WOODWORKING BANDSAW? There is one on Craigslist for $300 They said like new  Thanks  Rich H


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 9, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken they were supplied by Homier which is now toolsnow.com.  They have the traveling tool shows.  They are along the lines of Central Machinery from HF.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 10, 2009)

Googled cummins bandsaw, ended up at toolsnow.com. Could not find a bandsaw there. 

For little more money can buy a new Harbor Freight or Grizzly  14" bandsaw.  

Think you can find a used brand name bandsaws, for less money and with parts readily available.


----------



## RDH79 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats what I thought. Hundred dollars more and a 2.5 hr drive and I can get a Grizzly. I was just checking. Thought maybe the Industrial would be a lot heavier. I googled it also but didnt find anything.  THanks  Rich H.


----------

